# Carol Vorderman



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Has she had a boob job?

She's on some TV program now and she is looking top stuff

Would definitely tend to her axe wound.


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

saw her last week doing some fitness run or something on tv , holy smoke shes got a right camel toe


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Well she is a thinking mans milf haha.


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Deffo looking good for her age, queen of milf i reckon...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BOOBS, FACE LIFT AND A WIG ON....LOLLLL


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

axe wound = LOL :thumb: :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

she looked great in that outfit! no boob job tho corsets just mega push you up like that!


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Just talk about numbers and shel jump on you


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

k1lla said:


> i hate this bitch.
> 
> i want to know - Carol Vorderman will it blend? ooo clever smoke, dont breath this
> 
> probably only 2 people on this board know what im going on about, lol:beer:


Im not 1 of them.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

I would smash for the Educational value.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Pictures?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah we need pics, we also need pics of that blond lady that replaced her on countdown


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

k1lla said:


> i hate this bitch.
> 
> i want to know - Carol Vorderman will it blend? ooo clever smoke, dont breath this
> 
> probably only 2 people on this board know what im going on about, lol:beer:


I got ya :thumb: Funny vids them mate.


----------



## Crimson (Jun 1, 2010)

k1lla said:


> i hate this bitch.
> 
> i want to know - Carol Vorderman will it blend? ooo clever smoke, dont breath this
> 
> probably only 2 people on this board know what im going on about, lol:beer:


Everything blends!....but Chuck Norris


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I would devaste her complete fanny


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

Yummy:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh she def takes it up the fudge station......little minx


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

^ oh my god.


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

Barker said:


> ^ oh my god.


lol...you just cream your kacks Barker?:laugh:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Vorderman v2.0 mmmmmm


She's just a thick as pigsh1t leggy blonde (I guess, haven't watched countdown) Nothing compared to Wonder MILF Vorderman. Who else would countdown the inches as you push your knob up her a$$?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd bend my c0ck in half and put it up her bum!!!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

the new birds is miles better than Voderman, she's a dog and up her own rear end


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

welshflame said:


> Well she is a thinking mans milf haha.


 :thumb: , but have you seen her daughter I would do both


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

AL here we come with this thread

:lol:


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.imagesbox.com/carol-vorderman-nude-fake.All/1_Carol-Vorderman-nude.jpg.html


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Barker said:


> Has she had a boob job?
> 
> She's on some TV program now and she is looking top stuff
> 
> Would definitely tend to her axe wound.


PMSL at the axe wound. :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Maybe just maybe.

http://i56.tinypic.com/1zouqe8.jpg


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

PLEASE do not move this thread to AL.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Maybe just maybe.
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/1zouqe8.jpg


 :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Barker said:


> PLEASE do not move this thread to AL.


Hahaha I hink it needs to be moved


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Barker said:


> PLEASE do not move this thread to AL.


haha why not? are you not old enough? :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

pure filth...and her daughter too

mother n daughter time baby


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> pure filth...and her daughter too
> 
> mother n daughter time baby


Your on my wave length :thumb:

P.S one on the face on on the c***


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> pure filth...and her daughter too
> 
> mother n daughter time baby


Oh baby pure class. :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> pure filth...and her daughter too
> 
> mother n daughter time baby


Om Nom Nom Nom!


----------

